# Anti-SpyWare Gratuit ???



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour !
Existe t'il un Anti-Adware & Anti-Spyware gratuit & performant sur Macintosh ???
Merci A+


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgè 
il n'existe pas d'anti virus et anti "adware" gratuit sur mac désolé :rose:

remarque tu sais pourquoi ? 

IL N Y A PAS DE LOGICIEL ESPION SUR MAC AH HA AH


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgè
> il n'existe pas d'anti virus et anti "adware" gratuit sur mac désolé :rose:
> 
> remarque tu sais pourquoi ?
> ...


OK je ne suis paranoïaque mais un peu !
tu es sur qu'il n'y à rien dans le genre logiciel espion sur mac !
tu veux dire que chez Microsoft personne n'a pensé à mettre un ver dans la pomme?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Novembre 2004)

Chez mikro$oft, personne ne sait mettre un ver dans la pomme plutot


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> OK je ne suis paranoïaque mais un peu !
> tu es sur qu'il n'y à rien dans le genre logiciel espion sur mac !
> tu veux dire que chez Microsoft personne n'a pensé à mettre un ver dans la pomme?


oui je suis sûr, le seul c'est lexmark avec ces imprimantes (quels cons ceux là  )


----------



## Bilbo (15 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis sûr, le seul c'est lexmark avec ces imprimantes (quels cons ceux là  )


Oui, j'ai vu ça. Les produits Lexmark n'avaient pas de gros défaut à mes yeux jusqu'à présent. Je ne suis pas près de redonner un avis neutre sur leur produits. 

Naas, on a encore le droit d'être paranoïaque et si on veut un anti spyware je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir un mac peut dispenser les gens méfiants de prendre des précautions. 

KIDBOOJIBOY, je n'ai pas la réponse à ta question et pour ma part, je préfère guetter les sites qui nous mettent au courant (il y a tellement de paranoïaques en ce monde que l'information arrive très vite   ) et prendre des mesures a posteriori plutôt que de mettre en place ce type de précautions. Évidemment, ça n'engage que moi. 

À+


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2004)

Donc si je te suis il faut se prémunir pas précaution en ayant un logiciel qui n'existe pas pour détecter des logciels espions qui n'existent pas en ayant déjà le moyen de les détecter et de les détruire ? j'ai bon là , 

Bon sans rire la seule précaution a ce jour c'est de prendre un marteau et de casser toutes les imprimantes lexmark et ... lire macgé :love:

remarquez aussi messieurs et medames que le net est comme la vraie vie si l'on traîne dans les bas fonds il ne faut pas s'etonner de choper la vérole  ou pire (to pire  )

_tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je regarde mon arrosware ce soir, si personne ne me l'a piqué :rateau:_


----------



## Bilbo (15 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bon sans rire la seule précaution a ce jour c'est de prendre un marteau et de casser toutes les imprimantes lexmark


Même celles qui sont Postscript, qui se connectent via le réseau et qui n'ont pas besoin d'un pilote spécifique. 

:rateau:



À+


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2004)

TOUTES :rateau: principe de précaution, rappelons nous nos dirigeants (que dieu les garde, mais qu'il le garde bien qu'on ne les aperçoive plus jamais  )) qui lors de la période de la vache folle abbatait sans dicernement et vergogne tout ce qui etait un peu fou ou voisin du fou (relents de l'inquisition sûrement  )

 tuez les tous , mais tuez les tous je vous dit !!!

et puis celles en réseau c'est les pires elles sont déjà organisées en réseau IP (I_mprimantes P_lanquées) viiiiiiiiiiiite du HP (hexa propylène  ) viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiité :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2004)

T'as abusé de la fumette au toner mon bon naas 



Il y a toujours la possibilité d'installer NetBarrier d'Intego qui possède une fonction Antivandales 
Bien paramètré, il scan les échanges entre la machine et l'extérieur et les bloque...
Efficace.


----------



## Bilbo (16 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je te suis


Ben, à l'évidence, tu as du mal.     



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> il faut se prémunir [...]


Je ne dis pas qu'il faut, je dis que les paranoïaques ont le droit d'être paranoïaque et que si on peut leur rendre service je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne le ferait pas.  Cela dit, je suis incompétent en la matière. 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours la possibilité d'installer NetBarrier d'Intego qui possède une fonction Antivandales


Comme tu peux le voir mon bon Naas, Golf est d'un naturel serviable. Il teste et préconise des logiciels inutiles par pur altruisme. Chapeau. 

À+

P.S. Que les paranoïaques qui veulent se débarrasser de leur imprimantes Lexmark® Postcript&#8482; réseau me fassent signe. Je me charge de les mettre dans la décharge ad hoc.


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as abusé de la fumette au toner mon bon naas


c'est vrai que celle ci etait du tonnere 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le voir mon bon Naas, Golf est d'un naturel serviable. Il teste et préconise des logiciels inutiles par pur altruisme. Chapeau.


bien que le fond du golf soit clair, je préfère adopter une attitude plus.... yasser 
(car yasser signifie insouciant en arabe, pour arafat je ne sais pas, je dirais ... son mon peut être :rateau: ) 

regardez par exemple ce que nos amis pcistes peuvent  attraper :love: (c'est pas bien de se moquer hein  )

en ce moment ça chauffe pour lexmark  de quoi dé-primer :rateau:

ceci étant dit cela m'eétonnerais que le dit logiciel espion fonctionne sur mac, extrait:
_Il a alors découvert qu'un fichier baptisé "Lx_CATS" avait été placé dans un répertoire système de Windows (c:\program_files\lexmark500)._

A suivre...


Au fait la question de base est :
existe t'il des logiciels anti espions sur mac ?
et la réponse est ... nanh nanh nanh 

(avec tout le respect que j'ai pour les vandales, wisigoth et autres ostrogoths qui peuplent nos livres d'écoles    et aussi asterix :love: )


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2004)

littlesnitch peut aussi faire l'affaire


----------



## geoffrey (16 Novembre 2004)

l'ami PCiste en question a son DD completement envahit par des petits espions 

 pour info, je suis sur W2000 au boulot et par curiosite j'ai telecharge deux anti spyware 
  - spywareblaster
  - spyboot

 et les seuls failles detectees venaient de cookies et d'internet explorer (qu'heureusement, je n'utilise pas)

 mais bon, microsoft again and again


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2004)

On va retourner la question dans l'autre sens si vous le voulez bien  :
qui connaît un logiciel espion sur mac (spyware pour les awares  )  ? 

alors j'attends... :love::love::love:


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2004)

si, yen a plein !!!!!!!!!
 VPC POWWAAAAAAAA

:love:


----------



## geoffrey (16 Novembre 2004)

spyware a propement parle, j'en connais pas, mais tu peux avoir des cookies sur ton explorateur...

 EDIT : j'ai fait qqs recherches et ca fait assez peur ("You have zero privacy anyway" Scott MacNealy - Sun Micosystem), sachant que ca touche tout le monde (linux/mac/windows) puisque ca se passe sur la toile. Voila un site interessant pour les anglophones : ici


----------



## Dedalus (16 Novembre 2004)

Il y a Internet Cleanup de chez Allume Systems (ex Aladdin), mais la démo ne permet pas de tester la fonction anti-spyware (quelle débilité, c'est celle qui intéresserait un max de clients potentiels !).
J'ai une imprimante Lexmark, une grosse laser (postscript ethernet) et je n'ai pas trouvé trace de ce fameux fichier espion. Mais comme elle est en réseau sur ip, je n'ai pas été trifouiller dans son processeur et sa carte. Rien ne me garantit qu'elle n'envoie pas des infos direct sur le toner utilisé . De toute façon comme Lexmark vient d'être débouté dans le procès intenté pour interdire l'usage de cartouches génériques, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'ils pourraient en faire.


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le voir mon bon Naas, Golf est d'un naturel serviable. Il teste et préconise des logiciels inutiles par pur altruisme. Chapeau.


Inutile !
Je ne suis pas d'accord 
Sur le plan des spyware ou des chevaux de Troie, ok, et encore...
Mais en ce qui concerne les tentatives d'intrusions, elles, elles existent


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Inutile !
> Je ne suis pas d'accord
> Sur le plan des spyware ou des chevaux de Troie, ok, et encore...
> Mais en ce qui concerne les tentatives d'intrusions, elles, elles existent


Aïe!!! j'en étais sur, enfin quelqu'un qui ose le dire, non je ne suis pas parano, on nous observe... :hosto:


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2004)

kidboojiboy (jai eu du mal a l'écrire celui la  )
ne te méprends pas sur nos réponses qui si même elles prennent le ton de la plaisanterie n'en sont toute de même pas dénuées de bon sens et vérités

ta question était pour les logiciels espions la réponse est NON il n'y a pas de logicels espion sur mac.

Maintenant ce que dit Golf c'est les attaques venant de l'exterieur, et la OUI bien sur il y a risque mais on ne parle pas du tout de la même chose 

ceux qui pensent  que surfer sur internet est un acte anonyme est un innocent ou un... bref 
je te recommadne la lectrure de ce site  http://www.manoubi.com/


----------



## Bilbo (16 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ta question était pour les logiciels espions la réponse est NON il n'y a pas de logicels espion sur mac.


Tadaaaa. :rateau:  Cela dit, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent.


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Inutile !
> Je ne suis pas d'accord
> Sur le plan des spyware ou des chevaux de Troie, ok, et encore...
> Mais en ce qui concerne les tentatives d'intrusions, elles, elles existent


Un firewall est utile, en effet, mais de là à en acheter un alors que celui qui est intégré au système suffit amplement.  Mais c'est un vieux débat, une recherche dans ces mêmes forums en attestera sans peine. 

À+


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tadaaaa. :rateau:  Cela dit, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent.


hi hi hi 

alors le premier
je cite :
_Install Spector on your Mac and it will record EVERYTHING anyone does on the Internet. Spector automatically takes hundreds of snapshots every hour, very much like a surveillance camera. With Spector, you will be able to SEE EXACTLY what your spouse, kids and employees have been doing online and offline._ en résumé surveille ta femme et surveille tes enfants   
( vraiment des fois les programmeurs sont a prendre a coup de hammer )

le deuxième a l'air déà plus sympa
_Internet Cleanup is a privacy tool that blocks banner ads, pop-ups, and detects the presence of spyware on the computer. Internet Cleanup resolves privacy concerns by removing cookies, history files and Internet clutter that can be traced and allow for the permanent deletion of any file or folder. Internet Cleanup works with all the popular Macintosh browsers including Safari and Internet Explorer_donc il y aurais eventuellement des spyware alors ? :affraid:
 ah bah non par ce que les critiques disent.... effacez le 

le troisième alors peut être , croisons les doigts le suspends monte tada da 
je cite toujours
_If you ever surfed onto an controversial site, on purpose or on accident, those records are stored on your computer. Deleting your internet history and temporary internet files will not erase the evidence. If you want to fully protect your computer privacy, you need Evidence Eradicator._ bah alors pas de spyware, oh james bondeux tu fais koa ?   ou il est encore cet espion :rateau:

en fait le seul logiciel spécifique anti espion est ici http://macscan.securemac.com/download.html masi le téléchargement est maintenant surpendu depuis ... 2 ans ! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:

bon on rigole entre nous mais lisez le site de www.manoubi.com vous rigolerez moins

la preuve ici aussi http://www.cnil.fr/index.php?id=19




			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ...Un firewall est utile


 ohhh que oui


----------

